# What model so far is your "Holy crap I actually DID that?" achievement?



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

My TOS Galactica is my most hours-spent-on model and I love it, and my Vipers thrill me... a lot of other stuff went well, and my Assault phaser, when finished, will be fun, but my *Armageddon Freedom Shuttle* just turned out _so much better_ than I expected given the crappy, simplistic kit I had to work with and almost entirely re-create from scratch; such a pleasant simple surprise to me in the end-:woohoo:








(please excuse the dust; my display area & workspace are basically the same place)
After my client's LIS Robot is (*finally*) done next week, I gotta Trek VI Enterprise-A & Kronos 1 pair that may become my new favourite.:thumbsup:

So, what was like that for YOU? What project did you do purely for the fun of it that ended up wowing you unexpectedly?


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Which ever one I finished last.....and then the next......and the next........


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Removed by Author.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

RSN said:


> Which ever one I finished last.....and then the next......and the next........


I wish I could impress myself as linearly.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

kenlee said:


>


A picture like that speaks a googleplex words.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Chrisisall said:


> I wish I could impress myself as linearly.
> :thumbsup:


I don't rest on laurels, I push myself to always be better on the next, so in reality, I have not yet built a model that I was impressed with when done. That one lies in the future. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

RSN said:


> I don't rest on laurels, I push myself to always be better on the next, so in reality, I have not yet built a model that I was impressed with when done. That one lies in the future. :thumbsup:


So, a picture of the _last_ one you weren't YET impressing yourself with??


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Chrisisall said:


> So, a picture of the _last_ one you weren't YET impressing yourself with??


I build for enjoyment and to hone skills. If I get better, I get better. I share those skills here, for no other reason. 

Sometimes I look back at models I did 10 years ago and wonder how I did something on them and doubt if I could duplicate it now with changed skill sets and arthritic hands.

To me the best will always be to come, even if I am pleased with what I have just finished.


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

I wasn't sure if this B&W attempt would work, but I was quite happy with the results:



The paint kept flaking off the hands right up to a few days before the WonderFest contest, but it finally all came together and I was fortunate enough to get my first gold:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

RSN said:


> I build for enjoyment and to hone skills. If I get better, I get better. I share those skills here, for no other reason.


Yes, but I'm asking for pictures here, as we are visual peeps.:wave:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

RossW said:


>


Awesome work, that's HIM!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

If I had to pick one... I couldn't... it would be a tie...

Either the _Leif Ericson_...










Or the _Romulan Bird-of-Prey_...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

And she'll have fun fun fun 'till her Daddy takes her R-bird away...


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

I was quite happy with the outcome of my scratch build Space Pod that I built several years before the release of the Moebius kit, seen next to it.


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

Chrisisall said:


> So, what was like that for YOU? What project did you do purely for the fun of it that ended up wowing you unexpectedly?


Well, all my models are basically done for the fun of it (the last time I was hired to build a model was back in 1985). And I'm generally amazed that I can produce anything that is worth showing given my lack of experience (I've built four models since 2007 and hadn't built anything prior to that since 1994).

That having been said, my second study model of the 33 inch TOS Enterprise has turned out to be something of a _double edged sword_ for me.



It served it's purpose in helping me ring out nearly all of the remaining errors in my 33 inch Enterprise plans, but it was also good enough to instill a level of satisfaction that has kept me from starting my original goal of building a one-to-one scale replica of the original studio model. I think I have overcome that enough to start working out the major steps I'll need to take (some of which I'm trying out on my Phase II Enterprise study model) and now I just need to get past the last two hurdles (time and money).

But yeah, there are times when that model catches my eye from one of the familiar angles from either TOS or the publicity shots and I'll find myself stopping and staring for a moment or two. I just gotta keep reminding myself "close... but not close enough."


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

RSN said:


> I was quite happy with the outcome of my scratch build Space Pod that I built several years before the release of the Moebius kit,


That's what I'm talkin' 'bout!:thumbsup:


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

The battlestar Ajax, from the First Cylon War. It's actually a regular Galactica from Moebius that I covered with styrene sheet. It's a fully armored battlestar. 










And my Avengers diorama, featuring Iron Man providing cover for Black Widow.










Sean


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

SJF said:


>


Ho, I LOVE that one!:thumbsup:


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Thanks very much! 

Looking at doing a dio with another converted Black Widow figure soon. Just have to finish a starship build for a client right now.

Sean


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Removed by Author.


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

Chrisisall said:


> Awesome work, that's HIM!


Thanks!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

kenlee said:


>


I concur!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Chris, I know the REAL reason you started this thread! You're a picture monger! And I love it!
Mine:










That one STILL gets my blood up!


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Great models so far!


I guess it would be my john long communicator:


----------



## cireskul (Jul 16, 2006)




----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Finished this Optimus Prime last year.


----------



## cireskul (Jul 16, 2006)




----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

kdaracal said:


> That one STILL gets my blood up!


Yeah, I remember when you were making it, great!!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Here are a couple builds I was pretty pleased with.

The Lunar Models Proteus and Moebius FS were challenging mostly because the bright, shiny showroom finishes allow zero latitude for finishing mistakes; one speck of dust draws your eye like a target.




















In the considerably-less-labor-intensive department, The Polar Lights Psycho house turned out surprisingly well for what was, essentially, a weekend build.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Awesome. The glossy look on that FS still amazes me.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

My Matsucorp kit of the season 1 nuGalactica sidearm came out better than I had hoped. It was a grail kit for me, but too pricey. Found one second-hand a couple years back.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

My other one is this Galactica; just a labour of love with ridiculous amounts of research & scratching...








Two months + not wasted.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Chrisisall said:


> My other one is this Galactica; just a labour of love with ridiculous amounts of research & scratching...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nicely done! Was this originally the old Revell kit from the 1970s?

Sean


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

SJF said:


> Very nicely done! Was this originally the old Revell kit from the 1970s?


Yes, I built it OOTB back then as a kid, and accurized it a couple of years ago fot the fun of it.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

That makes it even more impressive. I have one of these beasts, and I know how much work you've put into it. 

Looking forward to Moebius' take on this ship soon. 

Sean


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

If we're talking science fiction then it's probably this one....six months work and lots of head scratching along the way...










Although for the sheer pleasure of doing something different and pretty much out of the box it has to be this....


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

SJF said:


> That makes it even more impressive. I have one of these beasts, and I know how much work you've put into it.


Thanks Sean.


> Looking forward to Moebius' take on this ship soon.


Yeah, it will be the ONE kit I _light up_ no matter what!:thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

miniature sun said:


>


WOW!! That's Kubrickly impressive!


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Definitely my 1:10 scale scratchbuilt bridge pieces.


----------



## iamjafi (May 14, 2009)

This started off as on OOB Polar Lights J2, but I kinda got carried away with a beefed up interior, lights and a homemade fusion core.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

miniature sun said:


> Although for the sheer pleasure of doing something different and pretty much out of the box it has to be this....


Now _that's_ impressive! Your flawless paint work really helps to sell it as a full-sized piece of machinery. :thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm trembling from all these great builds.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

This is mine  It took a Bronze and Wonderfest and when I overheard a woman at a local Show say to her friend while looking in the doorway "It's like I expect to see someone to walk by" ...well That was awesome! 

http://www.uncleodiescollectibles.com/html_lib/giants-dioramas/00032.html


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

fluke said:


> This is mine  It took a Bronze and Wonderfest and when I overheard a woman at a local Show say to her friend while looking in the doorway "It's like I expect to see someone to walk by" ...well That was awesome!
> 
> http://www.uncleodiescollectibles.com/html_lib/giants-dioramas/00032.html


:woohoo:

Love your Spindrift!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Some really great work here, guys. 

Good to see some actual models on Hobbytalk. Yakin' about grid lines is all well and fine, but once and awhile it's nice to break out the X-acto and fire up the airbrush.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

This was a nail biter...all that cutting and Hacking..


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks Trek and good point Rob!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

trekkriffic said:


> if i had to pick one... I couldn't... It would be a tie...
> 
> Either the _leif ericson_...
> 
> ...


awesome!


----------



## Carl_G (Jun 30, 2012)

miniature sun said:


> Although for the sheer pleasure of doing something different and pretty much out of the box it has to be this....


First pic: "why is he showing us a pic of a drill press?"

Second pic: "holy.....!"

We need a "hats off" smiley.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*I agree 100%! That is amazing work and a fine example of what
can be accomplished *:thumbsup: :woohoo:


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)




----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Removed by Author.


----------



## Carl_G (Jun 30, 2012)

Which kits are those, *Garbaron*?


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

The old AMT/ERTL ST6 Enterprise and Klingon Bird of Prey kits.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Removed by Author.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

miniature sun said:


> Although for the sheer pleasure of doing something different and pretty much out of the box it has to be this....


Now THIS is really impressive.
Different type of subject.
Very nice work.
Perfect paint job.

I have a 1/32 Toyota fork lift that I'll do someday.
Goofy and a staggering 93 parts for a little fork-lift.
Carzy.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Garbaron said:


> The old AMT/ERTL ST6 Enterprise


:freak:

wow.


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

kenlee said:


> Now I am impressed even more, I thought that was the 1/350 Enterprise.


No, AMT/ERTL

The 1/350 is being worked on right now.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Garbaron said:


> No, AMT/ERTL
> 
> The 1/350 is being worked on right now.


 
Excellent.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Garbaron said:


> The old AMT/ERTL ST6 Enterprise and Klingon Bird of Prey kits.


WoW !!! I am totally impressed !


----------



## iamjafi (May 14, 2009)

Carson Dyle said:


> Some really great work here, guys.
> 
> Good to see some actual models on Hobbytalk. Yakin' about grid lines is all well and fine, but once and awhile it's nice to break out the X-acto and fire up the airbrush.


Well said!
I sometimes spend too much time planning and not enough actually building something.
On that note, I just finished a "Just build something!" kit: the Moebius Voyager. I never really noticed your avatar pic before today. Is that you?


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Great Models!

Capt Solo, I had to look twice at your J-2 flight deck to make sure you didn't sneak in a photo of the set!

Another build(s) I'm proud of:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

kenlee said:


> Wow!, I had to do a double take to make sure that the Enterprise was not a screen cap from one of the movies.


I concur! Handsomely done Garbaron!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

mach7 said:


> Great Models!
> 
> Capt Solo, I had to look twice at your J-2 flight deck to make sure you didn't sneak in a photo of the set!
> 
> Another build(s) I'm proud of:


mach7... Can I call you Pistol Pete? Nice work on the phasers! They look like hero props for sure.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Captain Han Solo said:


> This was a nail biter...all that cutting and Hacking..


On man... these photos are so freaking realistic it's scary!


----------



## redline hunter (Jan 9, 2008)

I brought this one back from the dead. Never thought I could. It was a garage sale purchase and was partially built and very poorly painted (gloss dark gray) with a couple broken parts. It was the original first issue of the AMT kit (1979). It was great practice for my up coming 1:350 refit.





















Doug


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

redline hunter said:


>


Doug, how did you get the thing grey lines so perfect along the edge of the saucer that way?
Excellent work!


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

Either he is good at masking or used decals. 
I used declas on mine.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Garbaron said:


> Either he is good at masking or used decals.
> I used declas on mine.


_We fear decals._


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

Good job a masking then


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

http://www.inpayne.com/models/f16xli32a.html

That's a $350 resin conversion on a $125 Tamiya kit, plus weapons from Trumpeter's weapons set, and some other aftermarket stuff. So, over a $500 investment in material alone.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

That's severely pretty work.


----------



## kahn1701 (Jul 11, 2005)

I built this little Steve Neill ship..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjkxxYowq_s


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

kahn1701 said:


> I built this little Steve Neill ship..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjkxxYowq_s


You did Steve's "little" kit proud!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

kahn1701 said:


> I built this little Steve Neill ship..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjkxxYowq_s


That's Amazing !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## cireskul (Jul 16, 2006)

http://s52.photobucket.com/user/NCC...t/Collective_Reliant_9925.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0

http://s52.photobucket.com/user/NCC...t=3&o=27&_suid=136439610309205584313332421948


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

When I get a hair up my butt I'm determined to finish!
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/52431/ppuser/18507


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

kahn1701 said:


> I built this little Steve Neill ship..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjkxxYowq_s


Aye. She's a wee little lassie! A real beauty.

Question... did you do something with the motors to deaden the noise? Yours seem much quieter than the ones on Steve Neill's original.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

My first model accurization of a 1975 build of an Aurora FS that I did in 2011 still kind of impresses me. It's what got me back into modeling again after a two-decade long absence...


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

My RoboCop. I was SCARED STUPID when I started painting him, thinking I was sure i was going to mess it up. He turned out a LOT better than I had expected/hoped for! I actually patted myself on the back for this one...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

whiskeyrat said:


> I actually patted myself on the back for this one...


As well you SHOULD have! That's pretty friggin' beautiful.:thumbsup: Is that airbrush?
Mine turned out like crap, but then I did it 20 years ago with tube acrylic & a thick brush. Might get around to fixing it sometime...


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Trekkriffic said:


> mach7... Can I call you Pistol Pete? Nice work on the phasers! They look like hero props for sure.


Probably, I have close to 30 of them!

I'm working on my JL hero P1 now.

The top is a fiberglass mid grade, very close to what was used on set.

The bottom is a resin hybrid hero/mid grade.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

mach7 said:


> Probably, I have close to 30 of them!


Any for sale? Just askin'.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Well, we don't live that far apart, come over and make me an offer. 

My wife would love it, but I don't think I could part with any.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

mach7 said:


> Well, we don't live that far apart, come over and make me an offer.
> My wife would love it, but I don't think I could part with any.


I have 6 myself, still working on the details when I can








But *30?!?!?!?*
Holy cow, Batman!:freak:


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Here is my Mack Truck from the Disney/Pixar Cars movies.
It is a converted Italeri 1/25th scale US SuperLiner kit that has been chopped and added to. (I have a lot of left over bits in my spares box.)

27 LED's and a sound chip (Out of a little model truck key ring) are microprocessor controlled so he lights up like a Christmas Tree.
Head lights, Indicators, Brake Lights and Running Lights all illuminate.

PS. The background is Photoshopped into the photo but the billboard, with the little 'For the Birds' birds, is part of the diorama scene. The billboard lights also have LED's in them. Can never have enough LEDs. 

Hope you like it.

Alien


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Now that is different and very cool!

Nice job Alien. I like!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Alien said:


> Hope you like it.


It's great, dude!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Alien said:


> Here is my Mack Truck from the Disney/Pixar Cars movies.
> *snip*
> 
> Alien


Now that's really thinking out of the box! 

A great idea that's very well done. :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Chrisisall said:


> As well you SHOULD have! That's pretty friggin' beautiful.:thumbsup: Is that airbrush?
> Mine turned out like crap, but then I did it 20 years ago with tube acrylic & a thick brush. Might get around to fixing it sometime...


Yeah he was one of my early attempts at airbrushing that turned out good! DEFINITELY try to salvage yours, Chris, it's real hard to find this kit anymore and no sign of it ever coming back. I had a lot of fun building and modifying and painting him... one of my favorite movie cyborgs.


----------



## kahn1701 (Jul 11, 2005)

She way a blast to build.
Thank you it means the world to me coming from this group..


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

kahn1701 said:


> She way a blast to build.
> Thank you it means the world to me coming from this group..


That's the Everest of kits, and not just anyone is capable of bringing it to life. Be proud, sir.


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

Mine will be the Lunar Excelsior that I bought a couple years back, if I ever get around to finishing it.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

John F said:


> Mine will be the Lunar Excelsior that I bought a couple years back, if I ever get around to finishing it.


Hey, you live a stone's throw from my Stepson.
Next time I'm out there can I take a look at it?


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

My NEXT OMG build will be the Nautilus based off the book and some of my own ideas. 1/24th scale ( a good scale for Doll House furniture)  come apart in two pieces. Not quite as long as the Disney version. 

I can not wait...I have been picking up parts for this one for a long time.


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

Chrisisall said:


> Hey, you live a stone's throw from my Stepson.
> Next time I'm out there can I take a look at it?


no problem, just give me about a months notice so I can clean the place up !! lol


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

What was I thinking!!  I was just informed that 1/48 is also a common DollHouse
scale...PHEW!!! Much better LOL


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

A lot of *BEAUTIFUL* builds here guys!
I say this may be my best:












-Jim


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Jim, that's so excellent.:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Is it loyal as a puppy?


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Jim incredible work on your ED209! Just don't let him get near my RoboCop, they might start battling...

All of the builds in this thread are blowing me away, I can see I have a lot of catching up to do... excellent work guys!


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

Love that ED-209 ... did you teach it to use stairs yet?


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Love all the excellent models on this thread! All of you should be proud.
I sure enjoyed doing this little guy a few years back


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Now I have to add this one in with my 'holy crap' achievements....


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

I will have a 'holy crap' in a couple of days.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

I already built this model in 2006, it's the 1/4000 resin kit of the flying aircraft carrier "Banshee IV" from the animation "Sentou Yusei Yukikaze".



The kit itself is a fantastic product, but the intricate color scheme required a lot of patience, and after that I even brought up enough energy to apply a subtle pastel weathering and scratch build the forward gantry.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

electric indigo said:


> I already built this model in 2006, it's the 1/4000 resin kit of the flying aircraft carrier "Banshee IV" from the animation "Sentou Yusei Yukikaze".
> 
> 
> 
> The kit itself is a fantastic product, but the intricate color scheme required a lot of patience, and after that I even brought up enough energy to apply a subtle pastel weathering and scratch build the forward gantry.


THAT's impressive. Fine detail, super clean finish!


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

That's just gorgeous, electric indigo. Incredible paint job!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I'd have to say my original edition Millennium Falcon that I built about 30 years ago ... though I haven't seen it in over 10 years (it's been packed up to make my old house look neater so I could sell it, and it hasn't been unpacked since) so I could be totally mistaken.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Paulbo said:


> I'd have to say my original edition Millennium Falcon that I built about 30 years ago ... though I haven't seen it in over 10 years (it's been packed up to make my old house look neater so I could sell it, and it hasn't been unpacked since) so I could be totally mistaken.


Unpack it, take pictures & share! We'll be the judges Here!:tongue:


----------



## MattA (Jan 18, 2012)

It's not done yet, but the one that I can't believe is turning out is my 1:350 Enterprise Refit. It's got a lot of hours in it and is turning out far better than I could have hoped for:


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

That's looking really good!!!


----------



## galaxy_jason (May 19, 2009)

Like I had to think about this one...

http://galaxyphoto.com/jw_ent.htm


----------



## MattA (Jan 18, 2012)

galaxy_jason said:


> Like I had to think about this one...
> 
> http://galaxyphoto.com/jw_ent.htm


That's the greatest modeling achievement on the internet, sir. I've been drooling at it for several years. My meager 1:350 is child's play in comparison.


----------



## MattA (Jan 18, 2012)

KUROK said:


> That's looking really good!!!


Thank you! I appreciate that!


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

galaxy_jason said:


> Like I had to think about this one...
> 
> http://galaxyphoto.com/jw_ent.htm


That is absolutely incredible !!!!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

MattA said:


> It's not done yet, but the one that I can't believe is turning out is my 1:350 Enterprise Refit. It's got a lot of hours in it and is turning out far better than I could have hoped for:


There's something so very right about this... somehow you're catching a colour or texture there that you don't usually see- PLEASE post a finish picture when done!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MattA (Jan 18, 2012)

Chrisisall said:


> There's something so very right about this... somehow you're catching a colour or texture there that you don't usually see- PLEASE post a finish picture when done!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Will do!


----------



## iamjafi (May 14, 2009)

Wow, that's... wow.

Dear Santa, 
For Christmas this year, I want electric indigo's painting skills.
And a pony.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

iamjafi said:


> Wow, that's... wow.
> 
> Dear Santa,
> For Christmas this year, I want electric indigo's painting skills.
> And a pony.


No plastic rocket?


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Chrisisall said:


> No plastic rocket?


BALSA is the only true model rocket!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

mach7 said:


> BALSA is the only true model rocket!


My attempted Serenity reference fell flat.
There could be tears.

:lol:


----------



## iamjafi (May 14, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> No plastic rocket?


No, but I could use a cunning hat.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

iamjafi said:


> No, but I could use a cunning hat.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## galaxy_jason (May 19, 2009)

Actually I think probably need to add this one...

http://galaxyphoto.com/rockets/viper8.html


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

This kind of of impressed me some...


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Chrisisall said:


> My attempted Serenity reference fell flat.
> There could be tears.
> 
> :lol:


Maybe 'cuz it's not incense.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Zombie_61 said:


> Maybe 'cuz it's not incense.


My co-favourite movie of all time, shared with Blade Runner....:thumbsup:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

galaxy_jason said:


> Actually I think probably need to add this one...
> 
> http://galaxyphoto.com/rockets/viper8.html



 WOW!!!!!! This is.... this is so... (_jaw dropped_)


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Fernando Mureb said:


> WOW!!!!!! This is.... this is so... (_jaw dropped_)


Big-?
Yes, very impressive, and it flew too!!


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Chrisisall said:


> This kind of of impressed me some...


The X-71 from Armageddon is way cool !!! :thumbsup: Was this ever out as a model ? Or did you make this ? Now it just needs an Armadillo sitting next to it.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

DCH10664 said:


> The X-71 from Armageddon is way cool !!! :thumbsup: Was this ever out as a model ? Or did you make this ?


The Revell kit was just the regular shuttle with flared wing tips, & decals; it was HEAVILY modified....


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

I think once this is done its' going to be my next "WTF? I did that?" model.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Garbaron said:


> I think once this is done its' going to be my next "WTF? I did that?" model.


I would agree.:thumbsup:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Chrisisall said:


> The Revell kit was just the regular shuttle with flared wing tips, & decals; it was HEAVILY modified....


Nice model, dude! A lot of work, uh?

And the base emulating the comet's stalactites is superb! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Garbaron said:


>


Whoah, this begs a second look IMO.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Really love that Armageddon shuttle Chris. I remember reading your build thread. Truly awesome work on the construction! Just incredible.


----------



## iamjafi (May 14, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> No plastic rocket?


I decided you were right, but Santa is way too slow, so I stopped at the LHS:









Burbank's House of Hobbies FTW!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Sir? Your permission to post this here, sir. 

It's not finished yet, indeed.

My first and unique "holy crap" so far.










Polar Lights 12" Jupiter 2.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

That is indeed a 'holy crap' model. Beautiful work. 

Seriously, great job, Fernando. :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

SJF said:


> That is indeed a 'holy crap' model. Beautiful work.
> 
> Seriously, great job, Fernando. :thumbsup:


I quite agree! And the colours just scream *"60'S"!!!!!*
:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Chrisisall said:


> I quite agree! And the colours just scream *"60'S"!!!!!*
> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Makes me wanna go buy a lava lamp! Love the J2! Hey, a lava lamp designed exactly like one of the J2 cryo-tubes!!!! :thumbsup:


----------

